# What do you Disney Pros think of on-line check-in?



## rsackett (Jan 27, 2012)

We are going to Bay Lake Tower for a week in a two bedroom villa.  It will be a LONG drive from Michigan with 5 of us in the car.

Is on-line check-in a good idea?  Does it save time?  we will be arriving on a Saturday, I would guess between 4 and 6 pm. 

We have a Lake View room, should we bother with any room request?  

We are very excited to be staying on Disney property again, and looking forward to our first stay at BLT!:whoopie: 

Ray


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 27, 2012)

I've done it once, on a solo trip to VWL. I was assigned a dedicated studio, so I guess it worked ok.

At least I didn't get the dreaded "dumpster view".


I usually don't bother with the online check in(and I go at least 2-3x per year) and we usually show up at 9pm ish. 

I have noticed at SSR, the online check in line seems to go slowly as someone is usually griping about their villa assignment.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 27, 2012)

It seems to speed things up during check-in, as they'll have everything printed and ready for you when you arrive.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jan 28, 2012)

At BLT, you checkin at the Contemporary. Because you are going to be arriving right at "check-in" time, I think that on-line check-in may be a great time saver. Both times that I have checked in through the Contemporary, they were having computer problems and things just crawled.

If you are staying at the BLT on DVC points, you can go watch the fireworks from the lounge at "Top of the World." 

elaine


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 28, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> At BLT, you checkin at the Contemporary. Because you are going to be arriving right at "check-in" time, I think that on-line check-in may be a great time saver. Both times that I have checked in through the Contemporary, they were having computer problems and things just crawled.
> 
> If you are staying at the BLT on DVC points, you can go watch the fireworks from the lounge at "Top of the World."
> 
> elaine



We stayed at BLT last January for MLK weekend. Long line because of a big convention and all CM's were manning the regular check in.

One guy stood there forever waiting for someone to go over to the online check in spot. I got to a CM by the time someone came over to hand him his packet.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jan 28, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> We stayed at BLT last January for MLK weekend. Long line because of a big convention and all CM's were manning the regular check in.
> 
> One guy stood there forever waiting for someone to go over to the online check in spot. I got to a CM by the time someone came over to hand him his packet.



Interesting --- and there are frequent conventions at the contemporary.

elaine


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 29, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Interesting --- and there are frequent conventions at the contemporary.
> 
> elaine



Personally I found the front desk at the Contemporary to seem rather "lost". Perhaps it was the computer problems you mentioned. But the convention types in front of me, were getting a little peeved at the length of time it was taking. Did notice DVC members(waving the blue check in folder) taking way too much time chatting with their CM. 

Well they are owners You know the attitude. 

Fastest check in I've had was at BWV, I think it took about 5 minutes.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 29, 2012)

My last checkin on Jan 15 had a Front Desk person GREET me by name before I entered the door of Kidiani Lodge. My lugagge was already in my room from Magic Express. Check in was immediate as I was walked over to the counter and introduced to the clerk. Photo id and how many key cards? 

No, I have NOT done online checkin and I was an RCI exchanger. Did notice on paperwork later, it stated "DVC owner - YES".

How did that ALL HAPPEN? I did volunteer for an airline bump and my luggage flew out 2.5 hours before I did. And I collected $812.40 in airline vouchers, too. 

Just wish my room was closer than the 558 paces to/from the elevator.:annoyed:


----------



## rsackett (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks to all,

It seems like some like it and some do not.  I am going on an RCI exchange, do you think it is worth making a room request?  As an exchanger what are the odds of getting what you request?

Ray


----------



## lvkcwalker (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not a Disney pro, but last week we stayed at BLT and this week we are at BWV's on RCI exchanges. I did not do online check-in either time. We arrived early both times (12ish) and got right into our room each time. But the cast member at BWV recommended that we do online checkin for next week when we move on to AKV-Savannah View. She said it would have all our paperwork prepared ahead of time...but as for room or location requests she said there is not much chance of that changing. And yes, both of our recent RCI exchanges paperwork said DVC - YES also, even though we only own HGVC and traded RCI.


----------



## Dsauer1 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Online check in at Aulani*

We generally do the online check in as it saves us time. At Aulani we never even saw the front desk when we arrived. We were asked our name. A host brought our packet while our car was unpacked and a bellman ushered us to our room with our bags all within ten minutes. All I had to do was return later to get our car from the valet ( free at check in time to minimize car traffic at the porte cochere) and park it in the self park structure.

The only time online took more time was when we arrived and, despite our confirmed reservation, we had not been assigned a room. The front desk agent pulled out a map and asked where we would like to be. Cool.


----------



## QueenDoOver (Jan 30, 2012)

rsackett said:


> We are going to Bay Lake Tower for a week in a two bedroom villa.  It will be a LONG drive from Michigan with 5 of us in the car.
> 
> Is on-line check-in a good idea?  Does it save time?  we will be arriving on a Saturday, I would guess between 4 and 6 pm.
> 
> ...



If you would like a chance at seeing the MK and the fireworks from the balcony then I have heard you should request North Facing and high floor.  Those lakeviews have reported to have MK and fireworks viewing too.


----------



## icydog (Jan 30, 2012)

*Great Service!*

Love it.  It works geat and saves a bunch of time!


----------



## lvkcwalker (Jan 30, 2012)

We had a Lake View and were in room 7206 (I think that was the North Tower). Our view of the lake was limited...but we could see the MK fireworks perfectly from our balcony!


----------



## rsackett (Jan 30, 2012)

Do you call to make a room request or do you do it when you do on-line check-in?

Thanks Ray


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 31, 2012)

I haven't found any way of requesting a specific location/view that really seems to "take".  I've made requests a couple weeks after exchanging.  I've made requests online.  I've made requests when checking in online.  I've made requests when checking in.  They never seem to know about any previous requests along the way.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 31, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> I haven't found any way of requesting a specific location/view that really seems to "take".  I've made requests a couple weeks after exchanging.  I've made requests online.  I've made requests when checking in online.  I've made requests when checking in.  They never seem to know about any previous requests along the way.



As an owner they always repeat my request that I put in when I make the reservation. I usually am not specific, SSR=Congress Park area, other resorts high/top floor. 

95% of the time I get my request.


----------



## littlestar (Jan 31, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> As an owner they always repeat my request that I put in when I make the reservation. I usually am not specific, SSR=Congress Park area, other resorts high/top floor.
> 
> 95% of the time I get my request.



Ditto.  That's been my experience lately with a general request on area.  

The only time I've not had any luck is if I arrive late in the evening at a busy time of year.  I've never used online check-in as I like to double-check my reservation with the front desk.

Too bad Disney online reservations doesn't do like Wyndham online reservations and show you handicapped rooms - I hate Disney's handicapped rooms.  That's why I won't use online check-in.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 31, 2012)

One's luck in requests is usually closely tied to how specific (and how "rare") the request is.  If I have a request, I usually phone it in.  I also generally use online check-in.  Things seem to work out, but perhaps I'm just easy to please.


----------



## DKT (Feb 2, 2012)

We will be visiting BLT Lake View the beginning of March. I have read from other forums to request, even # room, North End, High Floor. I added this to my reservation and also was instructed to call a couple of days before to verify request.  Personally its not that big of an issue where we are, but it never hurts to try.  

As for online checkin, I will probably give it a try.

Denise


----------



## chunkygal (Feb 9, 2012)

owner since 1996. I always forget about online check in...maybe I will remember this April. Never made a request and always been happy no matter what. I don't find regular check in that big a problem..but I do hope I  this April I rmember online!


----------



## Amy (Feb 10, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> As an owner they always repeat my request that I put in when I make the reservation. I usually am not specific, SSR=Congress Park area, other resorts high/top floor.
> 
> 95% of the time I get my request.





littlestar said:


> Ditto.  That's been my experience lately with a general request on area.
> 
> The only time I've not had any luck is if I arrive late in the evening at a busy time of year.



I've had similar experiences with requests as an owner.  



littlestar said:


> Too bad Disney online reservations doesn't do like Wyndham online reservations and show you handicapped rooms - I hate Disney's handicapped rooms.  That's why I won't use online check-in.



Have you ever asked MS to make a note in your reservation such as "No Handicapped Accessible Room"?  Based on the advice of some DISboard members years ago, I almost always remember to add that note to my reservation.  So far I have not yet been given a HA unit.


----------



## logan115 (Feb 10, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> My last checkin on Jan 15 had a Front Desk person GREET me by name before I entered the door of Kidiani Lodge. My lugagge was already in my room from Magic Express. Check in was immediate as I was walked over to the counter and introduced to the clerk. Photo id and how many key cards?
> 
> No, I have NOT done online checkin and I was an RCI exchanger. Did notice on paperwork later, it stated "DVC owner - YES".
> 
> ...



Same thing happened to us at Kidani back in 2010.  We didn't do online check-in, but did take DME so we somewhat "checked in" at the airport.  Our family was 6 of the 10 or so people that got off at Kidani so I guess it wasn't impossible for them to guess who was who, but it really started the trip off on a great note (and impressed my folks who had never stayed on-site before).  Got off the bus and was greeted at the door with "Hello Mr. Logan115, here's your welcome packed and allow me to walk you over to the front desk to check-in."

The day got better as they put us in a dedicated 2BR instead of the LO we booked.  I didn't realize it as we quickly dropped our stuff in the room and headed to MK.  Got back and when I noticed we were in the LO and went to the front desk - not a big deal as it was us and my parents.  No other LOs available that evening at Kidani or Jambo, so they gave me a cash refund (without me even asking for it) of $940 - the rack rate for our room that evening.  We had the option of moving rooms the following day but chose to keep the dedicated 2BR for the week.

Made buying some of the $6 beers in the gift shop a bit easier........

Small sample size, but we're 2 for 2 in getting our room requests - but both were in early May and not the most demanding requests.  Requested and received lobby level near the lobby for the AKV trip above, and North facing upper floor at BLT which allowed us to watch Wishes from our balcony or sitting on our couch inside our room - perfect for us as our soon loves to watch fireworks but doesn't like the associated noise.

Chris


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 10, 2012)

Amy said:


> I've had similar experiences with requests as an owner.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever asked MS to make a note in your reservation such as "No Handicapped Accessible Room"?  Based on the advice of some DISboard members years ago, I almost always remember to add that note to my reservation.  So far I have not yet been given a HA unit.



I have had about 12+ DVC stays and I have never been given one of the HA rooms. It must happen because I see it a lot on the DIS boards, but then again I see a few people who do need an HA room that DVC somehow messes that request up.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 10, 2012)

I was put in one once, but was also offered a move if I wished.  We liked the location---this was OKW, and there was a cute little pond right off of our patio with a surprising amount of wildlife up close---so we kept it.  Very relaxing spot.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Feb 10, 2012)

Last trip we forgot about online check in.  This was at SSR and it seemed like our line did 1 for every 3-4 online check ins.  This was at SSR in mid August.

As for getting your requests...we have had many trips on exchange (mostly through II, but 2 through RCI) and have generally had no problems getting our room requests met.  The only resort that it has been sometimes difficult has been OKW, but that is because it is so big and not everyone can be by the HH.  We always make the request when we call to add our names to the reservation and if we are going to be doing a late check in, I follow up with a phone call.

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## rsackett (Feb 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all!  I am going to give it a try.  I will let you all know how it goes.

Ray


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Feb 16, 2012)

*BWV room request*

We are staying at the BWV in a one-bedroom in March.  We are staying there with RCI points.  If I do online check in what room location should I request?  I would like a Boardwalk view, I think.  Are there better views?  I was thinking about "Boardwalk View, upper floor"?  Are there one-bedrooms with that view and do RCI points "renters" ever get them?
Which view do you like?

<


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 16, 2012)

tlguinn_2000 said:


> We are staying at the BWV in a one-bedroom in March.  We are staying there with RCI points.  If I do online check in what room location should I request?  I would like a Boardwalk view, I think.  Are there better views?  I was thinking about "Boardwalk View, upper floor"?  Are there one-bedrooms with that view and do RCI points "renters" ever get them?
> Which view do you like?
> 
> <



You will have a garden/pool known as preferred view, Boardwalk view is an actual booking category at BWV and those units are not deposited in RCI, nor are they available for someone going through CRO to book a cash room. You might be lucky and get one of the preferred views that gives a glimpse of the Boardwalk. More likely you will get a view of the pools/canal that runs to DHS.

The halls are really long(it's sort of a joke with DVC members that you might do more walking at BWV to get to your villa than at the parks) and there is only one set of elevators. 

I've only stayed at BWV once on my points, in a BW view 2br. It was is one of my favorite DVC locations, but I don't think I would rate it so high if I would have had a preferred category room.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 16, 2012)

Right, as the PP mentions, there are three "views" that are booking categories at Boardwalk: Preferred/Boardwalk, Preferred/Water-Garden, and Standard.  This image shows you which are which:

http://media.photobucket.com/image/...referred standard/VWL_Granny/BWVRoomViews.jpg

The view that is deposited is the view you get at DVC, and it cannot be changed.  As far as anyone knows, only Preferred/Garden-Water has been deposited.  So, you're in one of the "red" rooms.  Furthermore, the little segment of "red" that has an oblique view of the boardwalk (the "Village Green" rooms) are all studios.  So, the Boardwalk itself is out.

I don't get too worked up about the distance to the elevator, because going *down* I just use the nearest stairwell.   If you have a stroller or a scooter, you might care more.  For my 1BR stay, I requested the area over by the quiet pool, because it gives you a shorter walk to Studios, but you can cut back through the main pool area to still get to Epcot easily.  But, I ended up in the top floor corner overlooking the main pool, on the arm farther from the quiet pool.  This was still a nice location.  Easy walk to Studios, cut through the main pool to Epcot, a little pool noise mid-day, but nothing onerous.  Plus, those corner rooms have an extra window, so I could see both the Fantasmic pyro (and the Earful Tower) out of the "extra" window, plus the high Illuminations shots over the roof of the main building from my balcony.  Really a nice stay.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 16, 2012)

bnoble said:


> Right, as the PP mentions, there are three "views" that are booking categories at Boardwalk: Preferred/Boardwalk, Preferred/Water-Garden, and Standard.  This image shows you which are which:
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/...referred standard/VWL_Granny/BWVRoomViews.jpg
> 
> ...



Not everyone is like you and I and not have a problem with 5 flights of stairs. 

I got stuck in the elevator on our trip to BWV! Funny thing is the family thought I went shopping and were like :hysterical: when I got back and told them. DH always asks "are you sure you want to say at BWV again" when we talk about doing the 7 months switch.


----------

